# photo management programs



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My new cameras produce files to large for me to shrink down and use for an avatar. I used infranview in the past, but that will not do it. I tried the new Canon program that just come with my T3i. I tried Photoshop 9 and that will only get down to 18kb. Do any of you have suggestions, or do I just not know what I am doing?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I use "clickpic" to manage size. It was a free download but I think it is about $10 for the program now. If you google something like down sizing pictures there will be some free ones. I also store some photos on "photobucket". I think you can size pics there too. If that doesn't work email me the pic and the size you want and I'll send it back to you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks Dick. Longshot said he would call and walk me through the steps in Photoshop 9. I have been spending most of the last two days trying to learn that new program and the new program that came two days ago with my new Canon T3i. Us old guys need a couple of weeks training on each of these new things.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've used both photoshop and Irfanview to downsize even to avatar size, don't know why you are having problems sizing with them. But then I think my photo shop program is old, like maybe PS7.

huntin1


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

You can also believe it or not use the paint program. Just right click the photo you want to re-size and select open with and then choose paint. Once the paint program opens with the photo choose the image menu select re size. This how I have always done it.

knutson


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks like it worked out, pretty good pic there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It turns out longshot had photoshop 9 also and he walked me through it. It was easy, but I just kept trying under resize photo. I had to go to edit then save to internet. 
Thanks for the offer Dick. I thought I would have to throw a hunting photo on since some radicals think I am a non hunter because I refuse to agree with them on everything. Sort of kin to that crazy old guy over on fishingbuddy who has been mad at me for two or three years. Agreed with him 99 percent of the time, but I guess that wasn't good enough. I'll bet his slaves are in trouble all of the time. He must have somone report back to him everything I say over here.  Please, please masa don't beats me no mooo. :rollin:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

When you do a "save for internet", you are converting the pixel count to 72DPI. There are several ways to do that in photoshop.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Photoshop 9 is PHotoshop elements, right?

I ask as Adobe Photoshop CS5 will do this without any problems. So will Adobe Lightroom 3. Both are pro level programs tho and a lot more expensive than the Elemets program.

Hope you enjoy the camera and photographing with it. A lot of fun waits.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Had a crash awhile ago and the managing program I lost was Pisca. When the drive was reloaded I got Pisca 3 and just started looking at some of the options.

This one was a bland pic that I juiced a bit by Lomo-ish. The bottom is the pencil sketch option.


----------

